

#HNTO - Due to the requests... Toronto HN Meetup - nvk
http://www.meetup.com/HNToronto

======
nvk
A few requested this on the thread i posted about iOSTO
(<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3373681>).

I'm not sure yet if i will have to organize it, but i already have a paid
account on meetup, so I'm donating the space.

~~~
rpeden
I'll try to spread the word to get a few more people on board. Once we have an
idea of how big the meetup will be, we can think about date/time/location.

------
tlear
Thanks for setting this up, I probably can get 1-2 more to come

